# semantic difference between κρατώ and βαστώ



## larshgf

Hello!

The two verbs κρατώ and βαστώ have a lot of different meanings in english.
I wonder what is the semantic difference between these two verbs - if there is any?
What I would like to know is if there is some kind of "semantic common denominator" for each of these two verbs?
(I have a feeling that the meaning of βαστώ might be more figurative than κρατώ)
Your usual kind answers are much appriciated...🙂

Best Regards
Lars


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hello Lars

Both words have a lot of meanings (see dictionary, for example); in such cases, the differences are usually more numerous than the commonalities, so I would try to find the commonalities, because it seems simpler and easier to me.

The dictionary says, in section 1., that one meaning of "βαστώ" is "κρατώ". Maybe it does not mean all meanings, but only the most important one(s), which are / is probably found at the beginning of the "κρατώ" article.

So according to my first guess, both βαστώ and κρατώ can mean "to have (hold) something in ones hand(s), in such a way that it cannot fall down or escape" (meaning 1α. of κρατώ). Example sentence from the dictionary: "Kρατούσε γερά το σκοινί." In English: "He/She held the rope tight." The examples in the relevant section 1. of βαστώ confirm that this is the intended common meaning.

According to my second guess, the meaning 1β. of κρατώ cannot be represented with βαστώ. Example sentence: "Δεν κρατώ μαζί μου χρήματα." In English: "I don't carry money with me." I cannot check my guess at the moment, maybe it's wrong.

You could use the same approach to the problem: examine the remaining definitions and example sentences in the Greek-Greek dictionary. Sometimes the dictionary itself tells you that the same meaning exists for both words. Sometimes it's not so clear (and you might ask the forum about it). Anyway, it's hard to remember all possible meanings of a word ...


----------



## larshgf

Thank you διαφορετικός. I think there is no way around this question than to drop the lazyness and to stick to the big dictionary. If this makes me able to conclude something smart, I will return to the forum.


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks Larshgf and διαφορετικέ. I have to admit I've _never_ heard of βαστάω. You've given me something to think about over Christmas. From your comments and dictionaries it looks like a fairly common word mostly fairly close in meaning to κρατάω with no difference in tone or formality.


----------



## sotos

The main difference is that you cannot use βαστάω/-ώ in formal situations. In most cases of common speak they are interchangeable.


----------



## Perseas

Κρατώ is one one of the commonest Greek verbs, it's used all the time. It covers a broad range of meanings.
Βαστώ, on the other hand, is used with definitely less frequency and has less meanings.

Both mean "hold something in ones hands", "support" (to support a lot of weight), "endure" (I can hardly endure the suspense), but "κρατώ" has also more meanings, among them are: "retain" (to retain a key in case I need it), "sustain" (to sustain the same pace), "book" (to book a seat), "long" (this film longs 2 hours).



διαφορετικός said:


> So according to my first guess, both βαστώ and κρατώ can mean "to have (hold) something in ones hand(s), in such a way that it cannot fall down or escape" (meaning 1α. of κρατώ). Example sentence from the dictionary: "Kρατούσε γερά το σκοινί." In English: "He/She held the rope tight." The examples in the relevant section 1. of βαστώ confirm that this is the intended common meaning.


Right.   

Βαστώ is less formal than κρατώ, but it doesn't mean that κρατώ is formal; for example, διατηρώ, τηρώ, φέρω are more formal.

(The imperative "βάστα" reminds me of "basta" which exists in other languages. I don't know if there is a connection.)


----------



## διαφορετικός

διαφορετικός said:


> According to my second guess, the meaning 1β. of κρατώ cannot be represented with βαστώ. Example sentence: "Δεν κρατώ μαζί μου χρήματα." In English: "I don't carry money with me."


This guess was wrong. There is a matching example in the "βαστώ" article: "Bαστάς λεφτά μαζί σου;".



larshgf said:


> I think there is no way around this question than to drop the lazyness and to stick to the big dictionary.


It's not the only way, but it's often been useful for me. However even the dictionary I mentioned does not tell you everything, e.g. the word frequency (and the relative frequency of the various meanings, compared to other words with the same meanings), and, in the case of βαστώ, the "informality", mentioned by the native speakers above.



Perseas said:


> (The imperative "βάστα" reminds me of "basta" which exists in other languages. I don't know if there is a connection.)


Yes, maybe there is a connection (to the Italian "basta", for example), according to the English Wiktionary:


> Etymology
> From Vulgar Latin *bastō, *bastāre (“to be enough; to suffice”), possibly derived from a modification of Late Latin bastum (“stick, staff, rod, pole”), from Ancient Greek βαστάζω (bastázō, “to lift, carry, bear, support (weight)”).[1] Compare Sicilian bastari, Spanish bastar, Portuguese bastar, French baster.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> This guess was wrong. There is a matching example in the "βαστώ" article: "Bαστάς λεφτά μαζί σου;".


Yes, but it sounds somewhat unusual in my ears (in this sentence). It's not the verb I'd use or I'd expect to hear in this sentence, at least in Athens.
(Έχεις λεφτά μαζί σου; )


----------



## larshgf

διαφορετικός said:


> It's not the only way, but it's often been useful for me. However even the dictionary I mentioned does not tell you everything, e.g. the word frequency (and the relative frequency of the various meanings, compared to other words with the same meanings), and, in the case of βαστώ, the "informality", mentioned by the native speakers above.


You are right διαφορετικός, and these two informations (frequency, informality) was very valuable for me. 



Helleno File said:


> Thanks Larshgf and διαφορετικέ. I have to admit I've _never_ heard of βαστάω. You've given me something to think about over Christmas. From your comments and dictionaries it looks like a fairly common word mostly fairly close in meaning to κρατάω with no difference in tone or formality.


After all βαστώ (according to it's low frequency) is apparently not the most usefull word to memorize in the vocabulary. 😄   

To all you kind people on this forum I would like to say: "Καλά Χριστούγεννα και Ευτυχισμένος ο Καινούργιος Χρόνος"
Thank you for all the good answers in 2022.


----------



## Helleno File

A veritable Christmas feast of answers! Thank you all. Καλά Χριστούγεννα from me too. This forum is such a helpful place.


----------

